# Cool Website for Charting the Angle of the Sun



## Heather (Dec 10, 2006)

Just found this. Neato!

http://solardat.uoregon.edu/SunChartProgram.html


----------



## gore42 (Dec 10, 2006)

That is cool! I just printed mine out 

- Matt


----------

